# Phoenix Suns after Anthony Parker???



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

the israeli main sports channel claims that the suns that will maybe lose JJ this summer are goin after Anthony Parker from Maccabi Tel Aviv (Israel).
i cant give u any link cuz i have only on hebrew...

is this name (anthony parker) sayin anything to u guys??
local newspapers writin anything on this subject??

cuz i just saw it and it looks like an april fools joke...nut its not..

i mean, AP is the best player in europe probably...but hey, thats the phoenix suns here...so i dont know...
help me on this one...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You mean to tell me that there is *another* Tony Parker?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

an israelian baller? Never heard of him. But we ain'nt losing JJ.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

G-Force said:


> You mean to tell me that there is *another* Tony Parker?


no.
*An*t*h*ny Parker...
an american player who plays for maccabi in his 4th year..the euroleague MVP.
played for the US team U-21 back then...he's 29 now.
just scored 13 points, grabbed 5 rebounds and passed 3 assists in the euroleague semi final...maccabi won, btw..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> no.
> *An*t*h*ny Parker...
> an american player who plays for maccabi in his 4th year..the euroleague MVP.
> played for the US team U-21 back then...he's 29 now.
> just scored 13 points, grabbed 5 rebounds and passed 3 assists in the euroleague semi final...maccabi won, btw..


Got any video clips of him or anything?


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

mmmm....
i have some clips on my computer..i will upload later...
i found somethin: http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/power.wmv
thats highlights of the season (not only parker)..
parker is #8
btw...#13 is sarunas jasikevicious (pg), hot name right now around nba teams
#5 maceo baston (pf\c) ex-raptors..

all the rest vids that a found dont work, i'll try to find better vids for u guys...
the second semi fianl is now playin so i'll be here and uplaod vids when it will finish...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

This could be a great move for the Suns. Parker is 6'6, versatile, and experienced. They could probably sign him for cheap, also. That is, of course, after we re-sign JJ.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

this is all parker vid...from last year: http://s26.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0TOCLDTGF27FU2MNR197HZQVHT

more to come later!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> this is all parker vid...from last year: http://s26.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0TOCLDTGF27FU2MNR197HZQVHT
> 
> more to come later!


Looks aight. Thanks for that.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Watched another video. Dude has hops and he can sure score, but we don't need another scorer. Looks like a good shooter and defender, he had a mean block, but I don't think we really need him.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Anthony Parker is for sure one of the best american player in Europe of the last years.

A versatile SF that can do anithing ... shot, block, pass, rebound, dunk ... all ...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree he is definetly an NBA-caliber player.. can play defence and offence perfect..

has great pick&roll skills... great touch on mid-range fade-aways... fantastic defender... can shoot the ball from any range even though not a 3-point specialist... he got some mad hops... A perfect player as you may say about him... i think the best thing about him is his personality... this guy is such a good person in life.. i mean he is so nice to all the people and great teammate and you know he is just that guy that works hard all the time and wants to win every ball game... btw his sister Candace Parker is probably the best prospect of the WNBA next draft... his sis is a dunker herself (she beat up men in a contest !!!)

If the Suns snatch this guy outta Maccabi it will be the steal of the year... trust me... i am a Suns fan and a Maccabi fan... iv'e watched both teams in real person and dozens of time on TV and i am a true basketball freak


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> no.
> *An*t*h*ny Parker...
> an american player who plays for maccabi in his 4th year..the euroleague MVP.
> played for the US team U-21 back then...he's 29 now.
> just scored 13 points, grabbed 5 rebounds and passed 3 assists in the euroleague semi final...maccabi won, btw..


Tony is a rather common shortened version of Anthony, at least it is here in the States, especially among mobsters.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Tony is a rather common shortened version of Anthony, at least it is here in the States, especially among mobsters.
> 
> G-Force


Hahaha. Yup Anthony=Tony. But I don't want either of them...:laugh:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

The only thing we want that we don't have is a title. No Tony Parkers allowed. Then again, if it solely serves the purpose of annoying Popovich...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/parker_mvp.jpg

Anthony Parker is facing Tau Ceramica today at the Euroleague Finals !!! check www.euroleague.net for AP's stats


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

deannahum said:


> http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/parker_mvp.jpg
> 
> Anthony Parker is facing Tau Ceramica today at the Euroleague Finals !!! check www.euroleague.net for AP's stats


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

deannahum said:


> Anthony Parker is facing Tau Ceramica today at the Euroleague Finals !!! check www.euroleague.net for AP's stats


Not only that. NBA TV will show it live at 10.30 am Eastern Time. If you have it you can watch Parker and European Nash - Jasikevicius in Maccabi. Also Scola the next year Spurs player and one of best shooters in the world Macijauskas in Tau side. Splitter also plays for Tau.


----------



## TheAnswer[3] (Apr 17, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> This could be a great move for the Suns. Parker is 6'6, versatile, and experienced. They could probably sign him for cheap, also. That is, of course, after we re-sign JJ.


No he wouldn't come cheap. He just signed a new contract with his club, and he is getting like 2 mill. a year. So, he's the MVP, is getting paid 2 mill. a year, and is starting. I think I'd take that. You'll have to pay him aroung 3.5-4 mill.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Maccabi won the game and took the title!

parker realy struggled from the floor (3/12) but still did great makin his teamates better (6 assists) and took 3 rebounds.
he had 12 points, most of em from the FT line (6/6).
not a good game offensivly...but who care? we won!!!


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Yesss !!!! Maccabi are Euroleague champions !!! whooooooaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: 

AP really struggled early on but he had a smooth game down the stretch !!!

:banana: Sarunas :banana: had 22 pts 5 assists and 6 rebs !!! Finals MVP !!!

Maceo Baston (former Raptor) had 18 and 7 !!!



Sarunas !!! please stay !!! Parker !!! id like you to stay but the Suns want you ! this is your last cahnce to show the world your talent !!!

PEACE


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

There is no way Parker is going back to the NBA. I heard Maccabi fans worship him, he makes quite a lot of money and he is happy there. I dont see him giving all that up just to sit on the Suns bench


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't want this guy :wink:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I don't want this guy :wink:


and i dont want him to go! :clown: 
so we cool.... :biggrin:


----------

